# koalaroo's craptastic creations from a time long ago!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*(Also known as: an INTP can do art? What?!)*

This first image is an etching I did of my sister based on a black-and-white photograph I took and developed. I had to shoot a photo of this etching because it wasn't small enough to scan at home so the image is blurry (I think Kinkos or whatever we have around here was going to charge for a scan). 










This was created in 2003. I was 17 at the time it was drawn, etched, etc.

As you can see, I had a bit of trouble balancing the white space and ended up taking too much out in the lower left corner!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats actually pretty amazing.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*The Fairy Tale Still Life*










Again, another image I had to capture via camera phone because of the scanner. Thus why there's a weird angle intruding into the image!

This was done in, I believe, 2002 as part of a series of still life projects in a pre-AP drawing course. We had to render the still life to the best of our abilities while adding a "surprise" element to it. I transposed the pattern on the canister into fairies sitting on leaves in the remaining lens of the glasses. 

Although there were errors in how I rendered metal, cloth and perspective (which the teacher never sought to remedy, unfortunately), the teacher graded me as a "B-" (85-87) because I used a fantasy element for the "surprise" element. Yes, she literally told me I got that grade because I used a fantasy element in my artwork. What crawled up her bum and made her the hater of fantasy art and illustration I have no idea.

Done in prismacolor colored pencils, by the way.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*I'm blue, daba dee daba die (Self Portrait)*










This was a self portrait project done in the 2002 drawing class. It was really odd, but it worked and somehow ended up being an honorable mention at the state's HS art awards. Then, one day it got crinkled because my cat got into my portfolio, and I cried!

(Yep, an INTP cried).

(Done in Prismacolor colored pencils and markers).


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Funny that you mentioned that thing about INTPs and art, because IMO I see more INTPs posting in the post your artwork thread than ISFPs, not that I actively keep track but that's the feeling that I get (though then again there are more INTPs there are ISFPs on this site).

#1 I actually thought that the white bit at the bottom was the most eye catching bit of the picture. I think you captured the chiaroscuro effect pretty well and IMO duotone B&W images are actually a lot more difficult to do than most people think!

#2 It's a shame that your art teacher is so biased towards fantasy elements in art. Is she one of those purist academic type? I think that the patterns in the cloth is impressive and very detailed!

#3. I think a bunch of contrasting styles here is interesting. you combined dramatic lighting, large block of shadows, uplighting at the tip of the nose, deliberate cropping and symbolic(?) colouring to make an image that's really highly personal. I mean it seems to me that each of the elements you chose to put in in that drawing has a personal meaning that we can only guess ...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Funny that you mentioned that thing about INTPs and art, because IMO I see more INTPs posting in the post your artwork thread than ISFPs, not that I actively keep track but that's the feeling that I get (though then again there are more INTPs there are ISFPs on this site).


You're probably right, but I just like to joke around with the fact that people tend to view INTPs as emotionally constipated robots doing triple integration in their head instead of being capable at something like poetry or artwork. 



> #1 I actually thought that the white bit at the bottom was the most eye catching bit of the picture. I think you captured the chiaroscuro effect pretty well and IMO duotone B&W images are actually a lot more difficult to do than most people think!


Thanks! The unfortunate thing with the white space was that I scraped too hard with the scraper doodad and ended up with more of it than I intended, causing me to lose some of the detail of light and dark on the arm. And yeah, the chiaroscuro effect was at the time difficult for me (I have trouble sketching lightly or being subtle with shading, so nicking out what I did piece by piece was very difficult for me). 



> #2 It's a shame that your art teacher is so biased towards fantasy elements in art. Is she one of those purist academic type? I think that the patterns in the cloth is impressive and very detailed!


I think she might have been a sort of purist type, in terms of art. Or after 30 years of teaching she was tired of people who wanted to be fantasy art illustrators -- or both.



> #3. I think a bunch of contrasting styles here is interesting. you combined dramatic lighting, large block of shadows, uplighting at the tip of the nose, deliberate cropping and symbolic(?) colouring to make an image that's really highly personal. I mean it seems to me that each of the elements you chose to put in in that drawing has a personal meaning that we can only guess ...


I think the color was symbolic at the time. What it was officially, I don't really remember! The longest deliberation in this project was choosing whether or not to color in the hands. In the end, I made the decision to leave the hands as a framing white space with slight shading.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

You know, it's really a telling sign of how you were pushed into the arts as a child when you go through portfolios of artwork and find violin and viola concertos. "Erm, that should be in my music folders ..." LOL.

I'm trying to find a different self portrait I did, but I literally cannot find it in my portfolios of artwork.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Fashion Art*










This sketch was done sometime around 2002 and 2003.

This was an attempt of mine to play around with the fashion art style, just a sketch and some playing with colors. Just as a note, this is oddly one of the ways of drawing people that comes most easily to me. Also, this is one of my more favorite sketches. Might or might not be able to tell from the image, but I think the sexiest features on a woman are amazing collarbones and awesome calves.

Starting to do fashion-related art was what made me realize that, in a way, one of the reasons unhealthily thin runway models are cherished is because the designer behind that item of clothing wants it least distorted from his or her imagination of the garment. So these women are "cherished" because the designers want a clothes hanger and/or the closest thing to representing a 2D concept in a 3D world. In essence, the figure is the canvas on which a multimedia artwork is placed. 

Pen outline with prismacolor markers on heavy, cold press watercolor paper.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

These "craptastic creations from long ago," are fabulistic, as my aunt would say. They're good.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> These "craptastic creations from long ago," are fabulistic, as my aunt would say. They're good.


Thanks! I'm thinking about getting back into drawing and artwork on a more regular basis. I need to buy some new art supplies, though.

Note: once I get back into the whole artsy thing, if I do upload pictures or scans of recent work ... it'll end up in the artwork sticky!


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

It's almost photographic.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

You have great talent
(coming from an artistic atheist? but I can still give opinions I gess )


----------

